# What have you named your pets?



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The common name topic has me interested in what kind of names you guys have given to your pets and why? I will start with some past and present pets. I have a border collie named squeakers because when she barks she squeaks, a "pitbull" mix named Budhha because when I got him he had a fat belly. One of my horses came to me already named Bandit because he had a band around his neck lol and he liked to escape the hot wire. I have a pair of Australian shepherds named Lancelot and Guinevere. I used to have a chicken named Mrs. Cluck Cluck lol. Some various other names I've used. Pretzel, Ceaser, Cocoa puff, ebony, ivory, pumpernickel, Chiquita, diablo, Kansas, Patron, moonbeam, sterling, Sampson, Merlin, jingle Bells, Romeo, lol I have used some odd name I know. Kids tend to name animals whatever comes to mind  I tend to name my pets the first thing that comes to mind when I see them. What about you?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My dogs:
Koby- 12
Cain's Got a New Kangol- 8
Gorilla's New Pair of Shox- 1

I like to name my dogs after clothing accessories obviously... except Koby... my ex named him. 

Cat: 
Mr. Murray K Mittens aka Mr Mittens- 14

Hamsters:
#1 and #2.... I think my son calls them Tico and Tango but I just refer to them as numbers. I hate them.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got Akasha, Mya, Nyx and Rebel and Dixie.

Akasha is my bully mix. We named her after The Queen of The Damned. I still haven't heard many dog's with her name.

Mya was just a random name the hubby came up with for our rescue.

Nyx is our black German Shepherd mix. We didn't want to use a typical black dog name but I still wanted to play off her black color. Researched Mythology and named her after the Greek Goddess of Night.

Rebel and Dixie are our Rats. They are common... but I'm southern damnit. Gotta have at least one animal named Rebel lol.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I have only named 2 dogs out the the 4 I have.

MSK's Cherokee Maiden's Dream a.k.a. Dreamer

Her original name was Dreamweaver but, she looked so much like her mother I decided to name her after her mother. Her mother's original name was Turpin's Cherokee Maiden so I added the Dream in remembrance of the Dreamweaver and also to make sense of why I call her Dreamer. 

My labrador I chose a pretty basic name but, I like it.

Gunner's Ol' Yeller Jacob of MSK

Gunner being his fathers registered name and then Ol' Yeller yes cliche' since he is a Yellow Lab and Jacob because his call name is Jake.

My son decided to call the labrador Jake because of the "Feed Jake" music video.



EDIT: Whoops


Well I have one more my co-own bred by.

MSK's Krypton

I think the name speaks for itself if you are a Superman nut like I am and I am a HUGE Smallville series fan. My son was only 3 so when I tried to get him to call him Krypto he only got Kryp so Kryp stuck and it has been Kryp ever since.


I have so many names put back I don't know what to do with them all. I don't breed often but, my next few mind planned litters anyways there not really completely planned as I tend to back out since i don't like to push pups at all. Here just few I have set down and gotten.

Akiliya X Bouncer
Boy - MSK's Keepn' 1 Ina Chamber a.k.a. Buckshot
Girl - MSK's Lightin' Em' Up a.k.a. Trigger

Kryp's first litter (whenever that is)
Boy - MSK's Fifty Shades of Grey a.k.a Mr. Grey (still thinking on this call name)
Girl - MSK's Anastasia Steele a.k.a. Ana or Ms. Steele (same as above on those call names.)

Dreamer's first litter (whenever that is)
Boy - MSK's Highway to Hell a.k.a. Diablo or Natas
Girl - MSK's Kissin' Dynamite a.k.a. Anya (Ah-n-ya)


----------



## MrsKifer (Jul 27, 2012)

I let their names come to me after a few days sometimes even a week or so!
Tan/white Apbt mix: CALLALILY. She's a beautiful girl. I wanted to give her the name of a flower. Cali for short.
Pointer/am bulldog: MAZARATI. Pointers like to run. This one does too. Mozzie for short.
Siamese cat: TAKASHI. I'm a Paul Mitchell hairstylist and Takashi is the name of one of their famous stylists. 
Long haired orange tabby cat polydactyl (has thumbs): SNARF. Like from the thunder cats.


----------



## Brandon1 (Dec 2, 2012)

My Pitt bull names layla

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

My first shihpoo is named Zilah - no clue why

My shihtzu is named snuggles - because shes tiny

My pit is named Capone - first thing that came to mind

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin is my first dog... and he was Eddie from the shelter. but Kenny and I just started google searching Eddie and eventually came up with odo (?!) and then Monsoon. so somehow ended up with Odin Monsoon!

but I have had lotsa rats... 
Holly (christmas rat)
Sammy (no reason)
Chomper (name already had)
CJ (jeep)
Wrangler (jeep)
Zuki (Suzuki)

oh and Bearded Dragon with no real name (called fatty)

my ex had to dogs AmStaff named Skyler and a shelter mutt (pit bull) with a shelter name, Lucy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Odin is my first dog... and he was Eddie from the shelter. but Kenny and I just started google searching Eddie and eventually came up with odo (?!) and then Monsoon. so somehow ended up with Odin Monsoon!
> 
> but I have had lotsa rats...
> Holly (christmas rat)
> ...


So do you want 2 hamsters? Seriously. I hate them.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> So do you want 2 hamsters? Seriously. I hate them.


Those are from the hamster fairy story huh?! Lol. I honeslty am much more a rat person... I was in the 4th grade and wanted a hamster and the petstore guy talked my mom and I into getting a rat instead. Friendlier, not nocturnal, don't bite as much, and they are bigger so they don't get lost as easy. Lol


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I've named 3 dogs.

When I was @ 4 years old I got to pick the name for our Dobe and I named her Leisha. (I liked the name Alicia but I was too little to pronounce it correctly).

As an adult I named our Basset Hound Frances Abigail, and our pit bull Veronica Lynn.

I guess I had a thing for "people" names for dogs ever since I was a kid, and it just cracks me up for a dog to have a first and middle name. 

We had another childhood pet that my mom got to name; a minature poodle and she named her Chocolate because she was brown. I did not approve.


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Well when I was little we had Ruby and Capone, male and female dobermans, then we had a mastiff named Barley (all of those came with names attached) then we got a cane Corso my brother named him Bama..ROLL TIDE ROLL. Then I got a bearded dragon, his name was little man... Until HE became SHE  then it was Sasha, which hasn't ever really stuck, she is just little girl now lol

As for my pits, my boyfriend and I each got to name one, he got the male and named him Gage.... He likes to shoot but I didn't want to spell it Gauge. Then Autumn kinda came to him first, they were born Sept 1st so she is an Autumn baby, nothing else really stuck lol I tried to play off her blue color but couldn't find anything that stuck out as different.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like to just let the animal give me their name but I still come up with their names randomly sometimes too. Our cat's name is Squishy, named after Nemo. We have a turtle named Everlast, because turtles live for a long time. We have a sow that was never originally named until my mom started calling her miss piggy. My family are chow nuts and I got to pick their chows names, they have a chow named Weezy because at first they were not going to keep him and I was going to give him to a friend who hated hiphop and a rapper named lil Wayne so I named the dog after him just to annoy her lol. Then they had another chow who I named Patrick because I thought a people name would be hilarious on a dog. I still chuckle every time I call that dog over (I'm easily amused at times). Then I have my boy Jojo not sure where I got his name from when he's in trouble I'll call him Joseph lol. I let my mom name Sam when I brought him home that first night I was like "what should we call him?" and she was like "I don't know" Sam" and it stuck. I named Stoney randomly, because I just had to change it at the pound they called her Vivian... yuck. That was long but that's the list .


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Some really cute names, some I've never heard of, and several I've used lol!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krystleo85 (Nov 5, 2012)

Our cats names are Chloe, Sam and Max. We also had an Ava. We named all buy Sam, he was a rescue and came with that name.

My dog growing up was a Samoyed named Sahne (say-na) which is German for Cream.

Our pitbulls are Yumi (Japanese for Beautiful) and Reizo (Japanese for Calm)


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I named Cain, Cain Ryodin. Cain because he just looked like a Cain to me and Ryodin for his middle because of a book I read and he character reminded me of him.

Sheba was already named when my husband got her.

I had a pomerainian and I named her Casey( I was 7) and my moms was named Digger when we got him and he did enjoy digging holes in the yard lol. 
I had a cat named Sassy(I was 4) not sure why I named her that lol. Another named Snowball because my sister said he reminded her of snow lol

My dads coonhounds full name is Black Ridge White Cotten and we call him ******. He had another named SoLo and a pup my cousin named Moon Pup lol.

Birds: Banjo and Kazooie 
I had a hamster for school named George because he only had 1 ear(Harry Potter nerd reference)

Red Ticks named Lucy and Annie
A pug named Fat Jack
And my dads old coonhound Lightning. 
My house has always had animals coming through. We've had so many those are the ones I remember lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I love naming pets and characters (I draw and play WoW), so fun to come up with new names. I forgot to mention my foster dog, even though I currently kept the name the shelter gave him, Boss. Although I spruce it up and call him Boss Man cuz there are too many Bosses. Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My first dog was a Queensland Heeler named Digger.  I got her for my fourth birthday. she got her name from being the best escape artist in the world. Lol even as a tiny puppy she was very hard to contain. I had her till I was about 22. 
Then my dad got a big red bitch which he named Sally Jessie lol. We used to put ridiculous glasses on her and prop her up in chairs for pics. She looked just like the real one XD. 
My next dog was an APBT who was given to me by a close friend. She looked like whiney the pooh but more honey colored so I called her Honey Bear. 
My next APBT was also given to me by a close family friend. He was a beautiful little black brindle named Cray Balthazar. He already had that name when I got him  Marley I got at a very young age. There was problems with the mother so he was a tiny little guy when my sister brought him home. Dosia was the next pup I got. Ryan brought him home from work and he was just puppy for a day or two. At that point in time my son was going through a phase where he had to watch Pick of Destiny every day lol. So I had wanted to name him Kaos, but Ryan didn't like the name so again I had to think. Dosia was my second choice. Not only does it sound beautiful to say, in German the name means gift from god, which is how I felt since this perfect little dog just fell into my lap. Since then we'd either call him Dosia or D, he responds to either  a while later when we found his breeders and more about him. We brought him down to their house so they could see him and find out how we ended up with him, long story, but they were happy we got him and that we are nice honest people who stay in touch and give them pup updates  
He was registered under the name, Parker's Midnight Mayhem AKA Able, originally but they gave us a huge binder with all kinds of good info and changed his name in their book and on his binder for me. Although I didn't pay to have him RE registered the breeders have down in their record book the person who originally bought him, that he was seized and readopted to me and now it states his name change  He is now Tenacious D AKA Dosia Blue  his eyes were a beautiful blue when I got him, then changed to yellow but are now a deep orange color. Their pretty cool looking but I kinda wish they'd have stayed that pretty puppy blue


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Caprice Chevy Mason and Tyson


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Tika- was my husky got it from a medieval book about dragons and trolls and stuff, she was a tavern wench but I just liked the name.

Lucy- am bulldog came with her name

Cheza- APBT mix from one of my favorite animes

Killa- rat terrier because she bite my throat and growling when I went to choose my pick at 4 weeks 

Mohon- cat I dreamed the name and it stuck

Koda Bear- am bulldog from the movie brother bear


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Stones Dooney and Bourk male
Anointed farms Naomi aka Nae nae female
LDK s Oakley aka Meaty male
Scratchlines Chile
My pesonal favorite may she rest in peace Osbonds Redemption
aka. Ready. Female


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Fun names!!

My first dog was Tippy, cause I was 5 and she had tips of white on her toes. Then I had a cat named Nut (he was a TOTAL SPAZ), my friend got his sister Crunch, and my other friend got Honey. mmmm Honey Nut Crunch had just come out, lol.

Then when I was 16 I got a puppy from my friend, the father's name was Crazy and she looks exactly like the Dad so I called her Insanity, Sannie for short. People didn't like the name. Whatever lol Then I got an all white pup and named her Blizzard. And Finally Gargamel was because he had a big nose and snored a whole lot and before the movie made a comeback, I could tell if people were my age if they knew the smurfs or if they asked where I got the name from lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Fun names!!
> 
> My first dog was Tippy, cause I was 5 and she had tips of white on her toes. Then I had a cat named Nut (he was a TOTAL SPAZ), my friend got his sister Crunch, and my other friend got Honey. mmmm Honey Nut Crunch had just come out, lol.
> 
> Then when I was 16 I got a puppy from my friend, the father's name was Crazy and she looks exactly like the Dad so I called her Insanity, Sannie for short. People didn't like the name. Whatever lol Then I got an all white pup and named her Blizzard. And Finally Gargamel was because he had a big nose and snored a whole lot and before the movie made a comeback, I could tell if people were my age if they knew the smurfs or if they asked where I got the name from lol.


That's hilarious!! We had a basset hound pup when I was little named trippy because he would trip and fall over his ears all the time and a 3 legged rabbit named tippy because he would tip over sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

As a child we raised/bred Drathars
Sir Barron de Fritz - Fritzy for short 
Ya-shebach - Sheba for short

I have owned several dogs of my own
2 Irish wolfhounds- Thunderbolt and Lightening Bubbles due to their color
Black Lab - Startrek de Poopers - aka Poopers. He was always pooping
Rottie- Tyson, he came to us with that name.
Australian Shepherd - Tazette-Lee - Taz - my favorite character, ette because she was a girl and Lee (name of volunteer at the shelter I adopter her from). aka Tazette, old lady or mama.
Bull Mastiff mix - Fat Ass - He was the largest of the litter and he plowed everyone over to get to the food. aka Fat Boy, Fatty or FA
Beastley - Bully rescue - he came with the name - The Beast - we chose a friendlier name 
Chocolate Lab/Rottie - Willshire Willie came with the name, we shortened it to Willie


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

The first dog I got to name was my boxer, Charlie. He was so tiny and malnourished when I got him (he was dumped at the clinic by his "breeder") that he had this funny walk, so Charlie after Charlie Chaplin. He also had a big old bald head for a while, too so Charlie after Charlie Brown. Either one worked.

Then I got Benny (also a work rescue)...he's half french bulldog and half american eskimo. My husband named him, but I'm not really sure how he came up with it. He was supposed to be a foster until he was 8 weeks old, then I going to place him, but just couldn't let him go. 

Then came Katie the lab, my husband also named her. Kinda boring, but it suits her.

Last is Mooshie. His name started out as Max, but it didn't really seem to work. I decided to train him in Finnish, more for my benefit (it's a booger to learn, so the training keeps me in practice), and called him "black dog" one day. It came out as musta koira (musta is Finnish for black), and Mooshie just sort of evolved.


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

My first dog was a female min-pin, named her star. (She was gorgeous)
2nd was a male min-pin, named him Rocky. (Favorite movies)
3rd dog was my blue female pit, her name was Snoopy. My kids named her. Lol. (She was stolen ....)
My most recent dog was my male fawn pit, Zeus. He sadly passed from parvo not to long ago. 
My gf wants to get me another dog. we have two chihuahua mix, but she knows how much I love pits...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

My poochies call name is Kenya.

I couldnt think of one and i worked at starbucks at the time so i has my customers help me decide. there was a bag of coffee that this really cool customer bought once a month so he suggested Kenya. after about a week, the poll was in and Kenya won lol....

when i brought her home, she def was not a kenya lol....

her nicknames are : Kenya-Poo, K-Pie, Piiieeee (highpitched) lol, & Kenya-poop


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

I had a female black lab named Delilah. I had her for 14 years and she even survived an EF-5 tornado (she was outside DURING!)! I don't even remember how I named her. She came with a sister that was brown and my younger brother named her Tootsie (cause she was brown and rolled around! Tootsie was put down due to old age and arthritis July 2011 and Delilah was put down due to old age and I think she missed her sister on my 21st birthday (nov 2011) 

I have a 3 legged cat...when we found him, he was a HUGE kitten. He didn't lose his leg until much later in his life.

I had a grey gelding (boy) horse. My uncle called him Bullet but when we bought him...we started calling him my uncle's name "Layton T". haha

I had a grey mare (female) horse. Her name was Minnie Mouse...I hated it...so I just called her Grey Girl.

-`-`-
FINALLY! I have a 7 week old APBT and his name is Cheveyo. I am Native American, Choctaw to be exact; and I wanted something that meant a lot to me. Cheveyo means Warrior in Hopi. It fits him! Though I do call him Veyo, Chevy and Yo-Yo. I'm sure he gets confused!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

My Pet Bull's name is Keira. It sort of evolved from pirate lol: eye patch= pirate= Pirates of the Carribean= Keira Knightley. 

My Mini Poodle's name is Bruce- my son wanted to name him Batman, so he's Bruce Wayne  

My Min Pin/ Chi mix's name is Jezabel.. was better than Pixie (the name she came with) but we generally just call her Jezzie. 

My cats are Maverick (my sister helped my daughter name him) and Fiyero. Fiyero is a lead character from "Wicked" and I liked it, so I named him that haha.


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

My 5 month old is named 'Luna' after the amusement park in Coney Island, Luna Park where we fell in love with her.

My 7 year old pitbull/shepherd mix is named 'Rexxoit' pronounced rex-wah as he's bi-lingual French and we wanted to add a twist to the typical Rex.

And we named my 2 year old bully 'Judah Kano' after my husbands friend Zab Judah the boxer & Kano in remembrance of my brothers Amstaff who passed.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

when i was 5 or 6 i had a mutt named Bosco.
then i had 2 thai ridgebacks, Steamboat Ricky (in honor of my favorite wrestler "Ricky the Dragon Steamboat") and Ipo (which means "sweetheart" in Hawaiian).
miss them. and i miss being a kid.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

My childhood dog,a husky mix,her name was Lady(RIP),but my mexican grandma called her Chula,a Rottie mix,his name was Rex,he ran away a few years ago,Rocky,my moms poodle,Hammer,Ripper,and Socks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> That's hilarious!! We had a basset hound pup when I was little named trippy because he would trip and fall over his ears all the time and a 3 legged rabbit named tippy because he would tip over sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


totally a riot! I have never met anymore who has named their pet tippy!


----------



## PitBullm0m (Dec 5, 2012)

My first doggy 
Redbone Coonhound
"Shelby"
My sis & I got sisters
Hers was named "Saleen" 
Gearheads

My pitty (gotta be mixed)
"Isabel"
Not sure why- always liked the name

My lab mix
"Liliā Nani"
Her name was Lily when we got her
HopEd it meant "beautiful Lily" in Hawaiian

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I have my Amstaff Lacy Lou who was Lacy Lou before I even got her, and the same for my Bullboxer Bella. I had a Chesapeke named Ruby Roo before that. And then there are my cats Snowball and Princess Mouser. I have had a white English Cocker Spanial named Brandy (the only pure white English I have ever seen), and German Shepherd named Pepper, a Black Lab named Sammy Boy (Sam), and another Black Lab named Luke. Wiemeraner's named Buck and Silver. When I was little we had a dog named Sabaka (russian for dog), and a cat named Kashka (russian for cat). Other cats named Smokey, Baby Whew Cat, Whewsie Whew, Curiosity,Tabby, Tubby, Meowreese (Or Pud as my brother called him), Cali, Oliver (A female), and many others. Frisky was one of our poodles as well as Thumper my rabbit. I had a guinea pig named Tribble, who used to follow me around the house and was potty trained! Cockatiels named Sinbad and Bo, and a mockingbird named Doody (or Little Dude). That silly bird thought I was his mother. I'm sure I had many more, but those are the ones that I remember.:woof:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

All Pit Bulls.

*Digger* - After the 70's Playskool toy dog that little kids pulled around.

*Spike* - It was a Punk thing

*Kaos* - Had to hide the dog from my girlfriends mom so we named him after the evil spies on Get Smart.

*Chopper* - Name after the cartoon Wheelie and the Chopper Bunch

*Ms Tweak* - When she got excited she made a sound like Tweak on South Park and she was nuts.

*Lux* - After Lux Interior the singer for the seminal Punk Band The Cramps

*Poison Ivy* - Named after Lux Interior's Wife and guitarist for The Cramps.

*Earl* - Because my wife and I could not stop laughing about a dog named Earl plus I didn't care for his registered name. Sorry Lisa, but I just couldn't call him Spartacus!


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

I only have 2 pets that I got on my own. First was a rescue mix. Named her Jade. I honestly have no idea why, other than the name sounds cool. Shes a sweet dog. And my bully I named Jaxx because even as a young pup, his arms were real muscular. Like that guy with the metal arms from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> I've named 3 dogs.
> 
> When I was @ 4 years old I got to pick the name for our Dobe and I named her Leisha. (I liked the name Alicia but I was too little to pronounce it correctly).
> 
> ...


All of my pets have always had middle names. I just feel like they are more like family when you do this


----------



## PitBullm0m (Dec 5, 2012)

patty said:


> All of my pets have always had middle names. I just feel like they are more like family when you do this


See I'm NOT crazy. Lol. I do the same but also remember the papers my mom sent to AKC or CKC & she always gave middle & last names

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## China2012 (Nov 26, 2012)

I named my pup china, for some reason I like naming my animals from the map lol, I have a cat to and her name is Persia








China girl


----------



## PitBullm0m (Dec 5, 2012)

China2012 said:


> I named my pup china, for some reason I like naming my animals from the map lol, I have a cat to and her name is Persia
> View attachment 13571
> 
> 
> China girl


My baby girl was named china she was a pug. I miss her.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

China2012 said:


> I named my pup china, for some reason I like naming my animals from the map lol, I have a cat to and her name is Persia
> View attachment 13571
> 
> 
> China girl


my rescue was named chyna, and my pooch is named kenya... so i know about naming from the map lol.. but just a total coinsidence...


----------



## Dreamzz_xo (Jan 27, 2013)

Yorkie- 5 year old male named charlie

Yorkie- 10 month old female named lucy

Yorkie names because of the peanuts gang.

Pitbull- 3 1/2 month female named juno









The children 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.JayCee (Dec 6, 2012)

My petbull is named kato, chocolate lab is named cocoa(so original) and a little jack russel mix that Weighs Maybe 13 pounds that is names Zeus!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

Our pit rescue is Moses, my black lab is Libby, shitzu mix is Harlie. My sons Shep mix is Calypso.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DSignor (Jan 20, 2013)

My pit is name Kato meaning good reasoning in Latin knowing that's pits always have good reasons to be here








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

